# Does anyone have experience with Whiskey Creek Goldens?



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

NWdoglover said:


> Hi!
> 
> Whiskey Creek Goldens from the PNW came highly recommended to us, but I wanted to ask the community if anyone has puppies from them or any experience they could share?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi! I don’t have anything super helpful to add, but I’m currently on the waitlist at Whiskey Creek and am also interested in hearing other people’s experiences.

So far I’ve only interacted with Christa via email and she seems really nice! It can take a little while to hear back from her, but I can only imagine how overloaded her inbox must be, so I don’t hold it against her!


----------



## NWdoglover (Sep 22, 2020)

Monica_K said:


> Hi! I don’t have anything super helpful to add, but I’m currently on the waitlist at Whiskey Creek and am also interested in hearing other people’s experiences.
> 
> So far I’ve only interacted with Christa via email and she seems really nice! It can take a little while to hear back from her, but I can only imagine how overloaded her inbox must be, so I don’t hold it against her!


I am on the wait list too, for late fall. Very friendly! And agreed.. their inboxes must be so full! It's important to show some grace


----------



## savannahsexton (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello!
I have a now almost 6 month old golden from Whiskey Creek. I had a great experience with Christa. She has beautiful dogs on her property and once the puppies are born they are raised in her home and very well taken care off. They make for awesome dogs! Their temperaments are tested before being placed in each home to make sure you’re both a good fit for each other. She truly cares about placing her pups in good, compatible homes. A six-week visit to see the litter is also offered. Christa is a busy woman and may take some time to respond to emails, but she always gets to them. She is very knowledgeable about the breed and offers great advice even after you take your puppy home & likes to hear updates/stay connected. 

Overall I’ve been very happy with my experience & I have an awesome pup from Whiskey Creek


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

savannahsexton said:


> Hello!
> I have a now almost 6 month old golden from Whiskey Creek. I had a great experience with Christa. She has beautiful dogs on her property and once the puppies are born they are raised in her home and very well taken care off. They make for awesome dogs! Their temperaments are tested before being placed in each home to make sure you’re both a good fit for each other. She truly cares about placing her pups in good, compatible homes. A six-week visit to see the litter is also offered. Christa is a busy woman and may take some time to respond to emails, but she always gets to them. She is very knowledgeable about the breed and offers great advice even after you take your puppy home & likes to hear updates/stay connected.
> 
> Overall I’ve been very happy with my experience & I have an awesome pup from Whiskey Creek
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing that!!! Your pup is absolutely gorgeous! It’s really reassuring to hear that they really are temperament tested. ☺


----------



## ATREACY (Mar 3, 2021)

I have had 4 Whiskey Creekers! All different but equally wonderful!! Whiskey Creek runs a wonderful breeding program with many years of skill and experience!


----------



## BrooklynM (Mar 3, 2021)

NWdoglover said:


> Hi!
> 
> Whiskey Creek Goldens from the PNW came highly recommended to us, but I wanted to ask the community if anyone has puppies from them or any experience they could share?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi!
We got our golden from whiskey creek in the summer of 2019, and had a very fast & easy process from start to finish with Christa. We looked online for best golden breeders and found her page, reached out and she got back to us very quickly! We were able to bring our puppy, Sundae, home within the same summer, and we’re given the tools, resources, heritage information, and more to be successful first time puppy parents! She kept us in the loop with everything throughout each step of the way, and made sure after we returned home we were able to get sundae all settled in. I can’t tell you how many times we have been asked where our dog is from or told how beautiful she is, they really do have the sweetest & cutest goldens around! If we ever decide to get another, we will definitely return to Christa!!


----------



## NWdoglover (Sep 22, 2020)

Wow, thank you so much for all of this wonderful info! We're so hopeful that being on the late fall waitlist means we will bring home our beautiful puppy! We're even more excited after hearing all of this wonderful feedback! Yay!


----------



## MLK (Mar 3, 2021)

We have 2 Whiskey Creek Goldens. One is 8 and the other turns 1 on Friday. Both are extremely loving and well behaved. I was walking the little one and came across another exceptionally beautiful golden only to find out he had the same dad as my oldest and the same mom as my youngest!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Interesting how four people joined in the last couple hours and each has only one post, and all to praise Christa. I find that fascinating. Incredible coincidence! That's, like, lottery winning odds!


----------



## MLK (Mar 3, 2021)

I can’t speak for everyone else but I’ve been on this site many times looking for information but never had anything to post. As I love both my dogs as if they were my children and know what a big decision it is when getting a puppy, I just wanted to let OP know that they have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

NWdoglover said:


> Wow, thank you so much for all of this wonderful info! We're so hopeful that being on the late fall waitlist means we will bring home our beautiful puppy! We're even more excited after hearing all of this wonderful feedback! Yay!


Thank you for starting this thread! I had been wanting to ask the same question myself but felt too shy. Everyone’s responses have my husband and I feeling extra excited about bringing our future puppy home. ☺


----------



## Alex728 (Mar 3, 2021)

MLK said:


> I can’t speak for everyone else but I’ve been on this site many times looking for information but never had anything to post. As I love both my dogs as if they were my children and know what a big decision it is when getting a puppy, I just wanted to let OP know that they have nothing to worry about.


Same here! I saw no reason to register if I didn’t post anything. Lots of useful info on this site but as a new golden owner, I felt I didn’t have anything to add. Finally, I do! 

I have a 13 month old girl from Whiskey Creek. I found WC by spotting a couple of gorgeous goldens waiting to board the ferry to Orcas! I asked for the breeder name, then two years later did my own research and selected WC. I would definitely get another dog from WC... maybe next year?! Ha! Probably not but I wish I could have multiple dogs from WC.


----------



## Alex728 (Mar 3, 2021)

Oh, and here is Roxy (Gabbie/Peyton, Jan ‘20). She’s my love bug!


----------



## NWdoglover (Sep 22, 2020)

Everyone is making me so excited! I really hope we're able to expand our family by bringing home a puppy with being on the waitlist!! Thank you SO much for sharing, honestly!!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I though I would Chime in as well. First I would like to thank our wonderful families for the great feedback. I would also like to thank you for asking the question I feel it is very important to do your home work and find a breeder that you are comfortable with.

Since Covid stated a year ago. We have been getting about 20 to 40 inquires per week and some weeks even more. This has affected the time it take me to reply to all of the emails. I am not ignoring anyone it is just taking a bit longer to reply and sometimes even longer when I have a litter on the ground as the require much of my time to keep them healthy and well adjusted.

I would also like to say that being Gender specific can cause a longer wait time as we tend to have way more boys then girls. Right now our waiting list for girls is quite long as of 3/2/21 Right now we are about a year out for Girls and about 6 months for a boy as I we did not ramp up breeding to fit the demand like so many others. With that being said since I do not take deposits before I know for sure I have a healthy happy puppy for you many people will have dropped off my list so every couple of months I have been sending out little notes asking who is still looking.

Please feel free to email me! Just don't expect a relay the same day hahaha 🤪


----------



## aderandall (Mar 4, 2021)

NWdoglover said:


> Hi!
> 
> Whiskey Creek Goldens from the PNW came highly recommended to us, but I wanted to ask the community if anyone has puppies from them or any experience they could share?
> 
> ...


----------



## Vett20 (Mar 4, 2021)

We got both our Golden’s fromWhiskey Creek and had great experience both times. Our boys are 5yrs and 8 months and they are the best puppies. They have had no health or behavioral issues , and Christa was very helpful. It is very evident that she loves her dogs, and ensures they only go to the best homes 
Hi!

Whiskey Creek Goldens from the PNW came highly recommended to us, but I wanted to ask the community if anyone has puppies from them or any experience they could share?

Thanks!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ohanahonu (Mar 4, 2021)

We have two whiskey creek boys. They are amazing to say the least. Christa truly cares about the breed and it shows. Our boys are beyond perfect. They are great family dogs, great for adventures and cuddling. Whiskey creek is where it's at. We love christa ❤❤❤😘 thank you for everything that you do


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> Interesting how four people joined in the last couple hours and each has only one post, and all to praise Christa. I find that fascinating. Incredible coincidence! That's, like, lottery winning odds!


I think it’s great! After reading through replies, I realized I actually follow some of these folks on Instagram (Ohanahonu and Roxy), so it’s super reassuring to hear from these folks/families. 😊


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> Interesting how four people joined in the last couple hours and each has only one post, and all to praise Christa. I find that fascinating. Incredible coincidence! That's, like, lottery winning odds!


That is Because I posted this question to my Facebook page. Not hiding anything my families did what they wanted to.


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> That is Because I posted this question to my Facebook page. Not hiding anything my families did what they wanted to.


What are the registered names of the sire and dam of your most recent litter?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I do not have any litters at this time.


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> I do not have any litters at this time.


I asked about your most recent litter, not one you had on the ground. It could even be one that you had two years ago.

But nevermind, I found what I was looking for.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Pytheis said:


> I asked about your most recent litter, not one you had on the ground. It could even be one that you had two years ago.
> 
> But nevermind, I found what I was looking for.


What were you looking for?? i would be happy to provide you any information.


----------



## shriv (Aug 28, 2017)

I have been on this site ever since we started looking for a golden. My beloved Jude is from Whiskey Creek. He is a 3 year old, great temperament, easy to train and what not. I waited about 6 months for Jude. In my opinion, Christa listened to our wishes in what we want in a pet and tried matching us with Jude. I have provided Christa's contact to strangers who have seen our dog and asked for details. And I know some of them went on to get their pets from Whiskey Creek!

(Probably the reason many posts are from new registrants here is because Christa provides great information through her facebook page for the owners)


----------



## Alex728 (Mar 3, 2021)

Monica_K said:


> I think it’s great! After reading through replies, I realized I actually follow some of these folks on Instagram (Ohanahonu and Roxy), so it’s super reassuring to hear from these folks/families. 😊


Whoa! First time I’ve ever seen a Roxy follower post something!! Thanks for following!


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> What were you looking for?? i would be happy to provide you any information.


I was looking for the registered names of your sires and dams. I found them on what I assume is your website.


----------



## Jimsmukowski (Mar 10, 2020)

NWdoglover said:


> Hi!
> 
> Whiskey Creek Goldens from the PNW came highly recommended to us, but I wanted to ask the community if anyone has puppies from them or any experience they could share?
> 
> Thanks!


Go to canine data and look up both The sire and the dam in question also ask them for the coefficient of inbreeding on the upcoming litter that's one very important element in determining health in puppies.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Jimsmukowski said:


> Go to canine data and look up both The sire and the dam in question also ask them for the coefficient of inbreeding on the upcoming litter that's one very important element in determining health in puppies.


Well Yes and No on the COI of The breeding pair. If COI is higher but on all great long living dogs with low cancer and PU rates. Then in my opinion that would be a good thing. However if the COI is higher on dogs that come form lines with low longevity lots of cancer and Up the that would be a bad thing.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Pytheis said:


> I was looking for the registered names of your sires and dams. I found them on what I assume is your website.


Not everything is listed on my website.as I tend to use outside stud dogs. Most of my boys are related to my girls so I would not pair them together. the dogs i have listed on my site have links to OFA and K9Data,


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> Well Yes and No on the COI of The breeding pair. If COI is higher but on all great long living dogs with low cancer and pup rates. Then in my opinion that would be a good thing. However if the COI is higher on dogs that come form lines with low longevity lots of cancer and Up the that would be a bad thing.


This is true. COI by itself tells you next to nothing except the theoretical level of homozygosity (and even then it's a guess, as every puppy will be different). It is all about the dogs behind the COI. A COI of 20 with utterly healthy dogs behind it will be homozygous for all the good things and will live long and healthy lives, and vice versa for dogs with lesser genes. Breeding two crappy dogs with low COI still results in more crappy dogs. So COI doesn't tell any kind of story to the casual puppy buyer. COI is useful only to breeders well familiar with the dogs involved, or population geneticists. Of course, there are still unknowns, no matter what the COI or the level of knowledge of the dogs, as we don't have all the information yet.


----------



## goldenkait (Jan 31, 2021)

NWdoglover said:


> Hi!
> 
> Whiskey Creek Goldens from the PNW came highly recommended to us, but I wanted to ask the community if anyone has puppies from them or any experience they could share?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi!!! I'm currently on Christa's waitlist for late Fall 2021. I've heard amazing things about her, and she's been very pleasant to work with! She is very busy though, so it takes her a while to respond, but she always responds  I'm so excited to get a Whiskey Creek Pup, and very excited for you as well if you decide to go with Christa! Cheers!


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

NWdoglover said:


> Hi!
> 
> Whiskey Creek Goldens from the PNW came highly recommended to us, but I wanted to ask the community if anyone has puppies from them or any experience they could share?
> 
> Thanks!


I’m getting a puppy this weekend!! So excited!! Christa has been amazing and she’s very knowledgeable. I’ve been researching breeders and she has all that I’m looking for regarding health and temperament. She is a busy lady so be patient. Good luck!!


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

Tkrosey said:


> I’m getting a puppy this weekend!! So excited!! Christa has been amazing and she’s very knowledgeable. I’ve been researching breeders and she has all that I’m looking for regarding health and temperament. She is a busy lady so be patient. Good luck!!


Yay!!! Please post pictures when you get your puppy!


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

Tkrosey said:


> I’m getting a puppy this weekend!! So excited!! Christa has been amazing and she’s very knowledgeable. I’ve been researching breeders and she has all that I’m looking for regarding health and temperament. She is a busy lady so be patient. Good luck!!


Congratulations. What state is this breeder located?
I am new to this site and have been looking for a golden for awhile.
thank you.
enjoy your puppy!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

A Golden to love said:


> Congratulations. What state is this breeder located?
> I am new to this site and have been looking for a golden for awhile.
> thank you.
> enjoy your puppy!


As I recall, they are in Oregon.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> As I recall, they are in Oregon.


Thank you.


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

A Golden to love said:


> Congratulations. What state is this breeder located?
> I am new to this site and have been looking for a golden for awhile.
> thank you.
> enjoy your puppy!


Located in Oregon


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

Tkrosey said:


> I’m getting a puppy this weekend!! So excited!! Christa has been amazing and she’s very knowledgeable. I’ve been researching breeders and she has all that I’m looking for regarding health and temperament. She is a busy lady so be patient. Good luck!!


Our little girl!! We are completely in love!! She’s just perfect and we can’t thank Christa enough for picking her for us!!❤


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tkrosey said:


> Our little girl!! We are completely in love!! She’s just perfect and we can’t thank Christa enough for picking her for us!!❤
> View attachment 881344


She's adorable, Congratulations!


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

Tkrosey said:


> Our little girl!! We are completely in love!! She’s just perfect and we can’t thank Christa enough for picking her for us!!❤
> View attachment 881344


Congrats to you!!! She’s precious!


----------

